# josquin Desprez pangue lingua i got two version one mezmerize me



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay you guys all know i bought a Josquin cd of is Pangue Lingua missa called methamorphose biscantor on some label i can read the darn label my vision terrible these days, and i have another one by ensemble organum let's me tell you something, whit all do respect i own to mister Peres genious works, it did not move me like the first mention cd woaw i mean woaw i was blowen away by the beauty of the work even if had it allready.

What is your best version of this work by mighty Josquin did you lisen to the cd i just mention the first one this version mind blowing i tell yah, have a nice day folks and tell me your own favorite version of this great great mass (let's use neologism here for Josquin sake).

Thanks for reading me and i ask for buuddy fellow TC menber i hope they will join, and come on my groups ,franco-flemish guild is very active and fairly interresting please join the conversation whit us we are two menbers only, will have more fun if we are more numerous.

cheers i lost weight im at a confortable 157 pds, i use to wait 190 and im short like 5''7 i target 150 lbs i will be more fit healthier,i allredy am and my anti depressor work more since i use it religiously effexor so my sanity better if we can says this, less anxiety too 

bye bye folks

:tiphat: look like im on the right track or path


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for mentioning that version, I hadn't given it due attention in a long time. That is indeed a dramatic and interesting version. I also like the other recording you mentioned, which I believe is actually by Ensemble Clement Janequin. I wish there were some newer recordings of interest. Alas, none of my favorite newer ensembles have tackled this mass.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Does anyone know why Pérès chose to use Corsican style singing interleaved with the Josquin mass?

The only recording of the mass I like is by James O'Donnell, at least as far as I remember.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Good question sir Mandryka peres version seem a bit unappropriated not bad but drab a bit, whit all the respect i own to the monsieur.


----------

